

Apple Delays iTunes Refresh - hornokplease
http://allthingsd.com/20121030/apple-delays-itunes-refresh/

======
adjwilli
My guess is that this has something to do with the horrendous updates to and
broken pieces of the App Store. The iOS version got quicker but it's still
like searching half-blind. There still lots of little broken services in the
Mac OS X version. Try going to company's profile and try to sort their apps by
popularity. As excited as I am about iTunes 11, I'll be happy about the delay
if that can make things better.

